# help w/ tanning



## dukethepuke (Oct 16, 2006)

i cant find Alum, could someone please give some brand names, stores to look and where it would be located... what the container looks like!

today i went to meijers, walmart, walgreens, kroger and a 2 mom n pop grocery stores and couldnt find it, hell i wasn't even sure i knew what i was looking for...

i took a first time hunter out this morning and he placed a crossman .177 hollow point just behind the ear of a red squirrel... i skinned it and its being salted right now, I'm trying to locate the rest of the needed supplies for tanning...

help

duke


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

you can get it in those little clear McCormic bottles with the red paper on them.

(http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... e%3Dactive)

cut and paste, you'll see what I'm talking about. OR you could order the alum in a MUCH larger quanity (2lbs) from the taxidermy supplier 
Van ***** (http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01346476/).
Hope this helps!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You should be able to find it in the spices section of a walmart or kroger, it is usually in the same aisle as vinegar and such.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

dont use alum i have never used it and never will i keep the indian way and most natural brain tanning or egg tanning (egg tanning is easier and less grosser)

This is my basic process:

1)Flesh and dry or wet scape hide

2)Prepare sloution of egg yolks ( i have used the whole egg as well and didn't really notice a difference, if you try both and find one way works better than the other I'd love to hear about it) mixed with a small amount of warm water. - for the squirrel I only used one egg and maby a 1/4 cup of water. for the fox and ground hog I used 6 eggs and about 1 1/2 cups of water

3) rub solution with hand into side of hide with out fur for several minutes.

4) wrap hide in slightly moist towel with another egg worked into towel and sit over night

5) lightly scrape off egg residue and sew any wholes

6) work between your hand or over rope until dry and soft.

7) smoke hide

8) let the hide sit out side for a while to air out the Smokey smell away from animals

I am still a long ways from being a master hide tanner but have found egg tanning a great way to practice and learn about the process. If anyone tries this method or a variation of it please let me know!! if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------

